

Ask HN: Anti-arrogance reading list (aka public face-plants) - rohamg

i want to start a collection of arrogant predictions that have turned out completely wrong. One of my favorites is Cliff Edwards' 2001 piece in BusinessWeek: "Sorry Steve, Here's Why Apple Stores Won't Work", and of course Clifford Stoll's "The Internet? Bah!" in 1995 Wired.. Other good ones?<p>While we're at it, I'd also love examples of arrogant predictions that <i>did</i> turn out to be right. But I have a suspicion most folks that end up being right start by <i>doing</i> not talking.
======
niteshade
Steve Ballmer predicting the iPhone to fail?

